# Helping the Turtles!



## DeadTurtle (May 27, 2014)

So, I am doing this thing:
https://twitter.com/aDeadTurtle/statuses/470649235814486016

Mainly I wanted to do this not just to donate to helping turtles and tortoises, but also to raise awareness for them. I hope that by doing this, I can help generate others to try doing the same for our Tank-like friends.


----------



## Skymall007 (May 31, 2014)

I am sorry there were not more likes. If I had a twitter I def. would have. I adopted a sea turtle once =) Someday when I have the money I will do that every year


----------



## turtledan77 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry I missed this....


----------

